# Cabomba starts air-roots



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi guys,

I've added *cabomba* into my tank and after few days it started growth *air-roots* from stems. 
Look at the picture here:









Does this mean that the normal roots are bad and my plant can't use them?
I read about cabombas that were rotting from the bottom.

Should I cut these stems and plant them separately?

Thanks, Igor


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

*Adventitious roots*

Not necessarily something you need to worry about. Pretty certain, "in the wild", these roots would eventually lead to the plant growing horizontally sending up runners to the surface and spreading across the area they're growing in.

In an aquarium, they don't look great so some people will trim them off, top and replant...but they'll be back.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I see, so these plants make air-roots all the time.
I haven't seen this on pictures with them 

Thanks for the answer.
Also I think how I can make a bush-like plant. My plant from a store has one root-system and five stems growing from it. 
How can I make a new plant growing this way?


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Many stem plants have accessory roots to pull more nutrients from the water. No worries !

To make stem plants more bushy and spread out, do straight across haircuts with sharp scissors, replant the tops.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

